# Dubai Media City Visa Process taking too long



## noms89 (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi all,

I signed a contract with a company in Dubai Media City and submitted document. As per their HR, my visa was applied on July 2th, 2015 and was processed on July 5th, 2015. But right now it has been 3 weeks my visa is still in immigration.

Is there any kind of delay nowadays in visa process in immigration ?
I am a confused and worried because of this. 

Any help here would be a great relief for me. Thanks !


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Ask PRO, ask DNRD, ask DMC?

Seems fairly obvious to me.


----------



## noms89 (Jul 13, 2015)

I already asked company every week and they are saying visa is in immigration. I am not asking for DNRD because i feel they would mind that. 
This is why i am asking here that is it happening only with me or are there others too experiencing this delay ...


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

How would we know? You're clutching at straws, get down there before 7am one weekday on your way to the office and get the truth!

ETA, Which is basically what your PRO should be doing, but they're usually useless here.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

noms89 said:


> I am not asking for DNRD because i feel they would mind that. ..


Hi,
I don't see why DNRD would mind you asking this question - it is their job to issue visas, they charge for the service and get paid for it!
If you ask them directly - you have the added advantage of finding out whether your new employer is being truthful.
It is very easy to use the excuse "visa stamping is with immigration" - people think that lets them the off the hook because you would be too afraid to ask them!
I view this excuse the same way as "your cheque is in the post" 
or "your taxi is on its way" 
or "your dry cleaning will be ready tomorrow" 
or "our driver will be able to find your villa from the detailed map that you gave and he will not phone you four times, when he gets lost"
Cheers
Steve


----------



## noms89 (Jul 13, 2015)

*You are 100% right*



Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> I don't see why DNRD would mind you asking this question - it is their job to issue visas, they charge for the service and get paid for it!
> If you ask them directly - you have the added advantage of finding out whether your new employer is being truthful.
> It is very easy to use the excuse "visa stamping is with immigration" - people think that lets them the off the hook because you would be too afraid to ask them!
> ...


Hey ,

Really appreciate your help buddy. Now i am going to email DNRD and ask them directly about the delay.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

noms89 said:


> Hey ,
> 
> Really appreciate your help buddy. Now i am going to email DNRD and ask them directly about the delay.


Don't email them, go physically tomorrow morning before work! You really think they'll respond to an email?


----------



## noms89 (Jul 13, 2015)

*This is not possible*



noms89 said:


> Hey ,
> 
> Really appreciate your help buddy. Now i am going to email DNRD and ask them directly about the delay.


Actually this is not possible because right now i am in Pakistan. I am waiting for employment visa from my company to join them.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

noms89 said:


> Actually this is not possible because right now i am in Pakistan. I am waiting for employment visa from my company to join them.


Hi,
Even more reason to suspect the validity of the answers you have been given.
In their defense, and as you know - we recently had the Eid holidays and many government departments will have been closed and will have more staff on leave, this time of the year.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## noms89 (Jul 13, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Even more reason to suspect the validity of the answers you have been given.
> In their defense, and as you know - we recently had the Eid holidays and many government departments will have been closed and will have more staff on leave, this time of the year.
> Cheers
> Steve


But now its been a week holidays are over. All must be back to office now and working full time. I was also reading different forums that freezone visa just take max 5 days for normal processing. I dont know what they are upto...


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

noms89 said:


> All must be back to office now and working full time.


Actually a lot of Emiratis (who make up a lot of DNRD employees) travel after Eid - in our office probably 50% are away at the moment.

Not to suggest that this is the sole reason why your visa is delayed.


----------

